# Chlorhexidine Udder Wash/Teat Dip?



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi, so I saw on another group that people were using baby wipes with alcohol added to them as udder wash... I feel like the alcohol might be a bit drying though... I've seen many commercial washes made with chlorhexidine and thought about maybe adding that solution to the wipes instead. 

I've never had an issue with mastitis with my milkers * knocks on wood*  and I have been dam raising so just milking once a day. I honestly just wiped the udder down with warm water with a drop of dish soap and didn't bother post dipping because I knew the hungry babies were about to be on them anyways. I always worry about putting chemicals on their teats that the babies will then ingest. I know it would probably just ,be a tiny trace that they would get but still... Its a pain trying to carry in and out a bucket of soapy water, rags, big milk pail and little milk pail when I get ready to milk each morning. So I like the idea of wipes! However, one of my does last year got little pimples on her udder, and one of the bucks on his scrotum ( it was very damp) the vet said it sounded like a bacterial thing, and gave me a bottle of chlorhexidine solution to put on it, and it cleared it right up. I know people with bull dogs often use it to clean between wrinkles on the dogs face regularly, and people use it a wash/scrub/ soak for wounds too. It seems very safe on the skin. 

Here again, it rained two days, and everything is a swamp again, I'm thinking I need to do more for preventing infection be it skin or mastitis. I'm thinking I may try to add the solution to the baby wipes kind of like others have been doing with alcohol, what do you guys think? It's very economical. 1 oz make a gallon of solution. A gallon would last me a WHILE. Also do you post dip if the does have kids on them?

I hope that wasn't all over the place! LOL. I kept getting called away from the computer while trying to type this.:wink:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

We use Chlorohexidine to clean wounds and other things at the vet's office. It's is safe to use on skin. There are 2 different types of chlorohexidine: solution or scrub. I would suggest the scrub because it will bubble up and make a lather to wash the udders with. The solution we use in 'cold sterile's' to put instruments in to keep them sterile before/during surgery. I think that this would be great for an udder wash.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. I know we used it too in the vet clinic I worked for too. I'm glad someone else thinks it will work


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

What about doing your own version of this? http://wellnessmama.com/1459/homemade-baby-wipes-recipe/ I used baby wipes last season but dont think I will this year because we did have some cracking teats which could be from the alcohol in the wipes. I would totally make my own and may do that this year. Could use that solution as your base and do the towels suggested here.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

that link was wonderful! Thank you so much for sharing! I think I will try it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I use baby wipes and don't add the alcohol. I have had no mastitis problems and no dry cracked teats.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have never had to do that so i can't help.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

We use baby wipes(sensitive kind) to clean before and chlorhexidine solution after. Never had an issue. I think if you use chlohexidine before you run the chance of your milk tasting like it. Plus it doesn't rinse easily and it could be to slick if you are handmilking.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

kristinatucker said:


> What about doing your own version of this? http://wellnessmama.com/1459/homemade-baby-wipes-recipe/ I used baby wipes last season but dont think I will this year because we did have some cracking teats which could be from the alcohol in the wipes. I would totally make my own and may do that this year. Could use that solution as your base and do the towels suggested here.


Thank you so much for the link. I have sensitive skin and there is a good deodorant recipe on there too. I think I am going to use the wipes recipe as well.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Well, I bought cheap unscented baby wipes, and added in two cups of chlorihexidine solution(not the scrub, diluted 1oz chl. to 1 gal water per directions) and a tablespoon if glycerin. I used the wipes on my hands and arm to see what they would do, and I really like them! I think they will work great on an udder! For a brief moment it feels a little sticky but it dried quickly and left my skin smooth  after these are gone ill use the paper towels! Thanks everyone! 

oh, anyone post dip with kids still on the doe?


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

RedGate said:


> oh, anyone post dip with kids still on the doe?


Yes, then I leave her on the stand until they are dry before putting her back with her kids.


----------

